# [FIX] Temporary Vibration Fix CM9



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

A few days ago, I found a way to make the vibration work all the time in CM9. This has been confirmed by a few users in the official nightly thread running the official 4/22 nightly. It may or may not work on other builds, but I bet it will. Simply install Light Flow Lite from the Play Store and enable it. Your vibration should work all the time now. A reboot may be required. Hit me up with feedback if it worked or not and on which build. Enjoy!

Video Instructions, courtesy of RolandDeschain79:






Update: I've confirmed that it works in the 4/30 Official Build. I will begin looking into how this app is keeping the vibration alive and attempt to create a fix for the driver so that the app is no longer needed.


----------



## litdroid (Jun 21, 2011)

I see that as more of a workaround than a fix but good find.


----------



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

I think it works as I tried it but I was worried about it asking for root access so I uninstalled It. But it worked while I had it installed then as soon as I uninstalled it's not working anymore as I type. Hopefully the touchpad developers can now figure out whats up with the vibration problem.

HP Touchpad - CM9


----------



## jpno1 (May 2, 2012)

Tried that on 2nd May nightly build, it works after restart, but stopped work again when I played it for a while.


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm assuming this is in regards to the "vibrate on keypress" not working? Vibration works pretty much everywhere else for me. But if you change the volume just once ro twice after a clean install or dirty flash, both the sound and vibration stop working on the keyboard.


----------



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

andrewc513 said:


> I'm assuming this is in regards to the "vibrate on keypress" not working? Vibration works pretty much everywhere else for me. But if you change the volume just once ro twice after a clean install or dirty flash, both the sound and vibration stop working on the keyboard.


It refers to vibration in general. But keyboard/keypress is included. Generally after I sleep my TP once, the vibration dies everywhere. This fixes it so that it works all the time.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

chinkster said:


> I think it works as I tried it but I was worried about it asking for root access so I uninstalled It. But it worked while I had it installed then as soon as I uninstalled it's not working anymore as I type. Hopefully the touchpad developers can now figure out whats up with the vibration problem.
> 
> HP Touchpad - CM9


No need to be worried about this app asking for root access. That is how it does it's magic. Better get used to apps asking for super user permissions as that is how a lot of them work on a rooted tablet which is exactly what you are doing by putting CM9 on it. Heck, that's half the fun.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

nevertells said:


> No need to be worried about this app asking for root access. That is how it does it's magic.	Better get used to apps asking for super user permissions as that is how a lot of them work on a rooted tablet which is exactly what you are doing by putting CM9 on it. Heck, that's half the fun.


That's a very dangerous attitude. Just because you have root doesnt mean you should allow root access to everything you run. That's why viruses are so widespread on desktop computers.

On topic, no luck getting this to work on the 04/30 NIghtly. Are there any special settings I need to check?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Jotokun said:


> That's a very dangerous attitude. Just because you have root doesnt mean you should allow root access to everything you run. That's why viruses are so widespread on desktop computers.
> 
> On topic, no luck getting this to work on the 04/30 NIghtly. Are there any special settings I need to check?


Then one should not purchase and root a TouchPad or any other Android device. Even the Google folks don't seem too worried. They allow apps on the Play Store that require root access to do the things that folks who root their device need to do. I would not be too concerned using an app downloaded from the Play Store that requires root access. I do not sideload apps that require root access for obvious reasons. I do not install apps from the Play Store until I have read the history via the reviews to see what others who have tried it have to say. This particular app has over 500 thousand downloads and over 3600 reviews of which over 2000 are four or five star reviews. That kinda says not too much risk.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Neat fix I will test it out, Thank you

Well this Workaround/Fix did the trick, confirmed. It works for Office & games too, GTA3, Air Attack HD.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Then one should not purchase and root a TouchPad or any other Android device. Even the Google folks don't seem too worried. They allow apps on the Play Store that require root access to do the things that folks who root their device need to do. I would not be too concerned using an app downloaded from the Play Store that requires root access. I do not sideload apps that require root access for obvious reasons. I do not install apps from the Play Store until I have read the history via the reviews to see what others who have tried it have to say. This particular app has over 500 thousand downloads and over 3600 reviews of which over 2000 are four or five star reviews. That kinda says not too much risk.


the problem here is that you basically say root is ok for everything (in your original comment) which it isn't. Just because it asks for root access doesn't mean it's going to be an app that will do good things. Root only means the ability to change things at the system level that is usually locked. nothing else. It doesn't print money or answer the question of life. What you do with the access is what matters.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Then one should not purchase and root a TouchPad or any other Android device. Even the Google folks don't seem too worried. They allow apps on the Play Store that require root access to do the things that folks who root their device need to do. I would not be too concerned using an app downloaded from the Play Store that requires root access. I do not sideload apps that require root access for obvious reasons. I do not install apps from the Play Store until I have read the history via the reviews to see what others who have tried it have to say. This particular app has over 500 thousand downloads and over 3600 reviews of which over 2000 are four or five star reviews. That kinda says not too much risk.


Not to be rude, but that's a fairly naive statement. One of the things that differentiates the Android Market (Play Store) from the App Store is that Google places far less control on what's in it. There is some quality control, but very little. It gives developers the freedom to distribute things like root utilities or emulators. However, it also greatly increases the potential for viruses. Don't just assume that because something is in the store that it's clean.

That being said, I totally give root access to everything I download from the store.  Guess I'm a hypocrite.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

I was happy to have this workaround fix. I made this little video about it


----------



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

Ehh decided to give it another try. Lovin the vibrate! Although it is quite faint, a little vibration is better than no vibration

HP Touchpad - CM9


----------



## Crosshex12 (Jan 7, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I was happy to have this workaround fix. I made this little video about it


How did you get the apple uninstall like thing where held on to the app to uninstall?


----------



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

jpno1 said:


> Tried that on 2nd May nightly build, it works after restart, but stopped work again when I played it for a while.


Mine just stopped working as well.

HP Touchpad - CM9


----------



## jpno1 (May 2, 2012)

ok. now this program screwed my touchpad up. tried to clean the data and start the program again,and when i restart my tp,the status bar disappeared, no back and home bouttonsdcard disappeared too. cant uninastall the program at settings.had to reflash the rom....


----------



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

chinkster said:


> Mine just stopped working as well.
> 
> HP Touchpad - CM9


Try to uninstall, wipe cache and reinstall. Fixed it for me

As for what to check, Just make sure the program is enabled.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

jpno1 said:


> How did you get the apple uninstall like thing where held on to the app to uninstall?


Hi just press and hold, like you would on an apple device. This will bring up additional menu options. When I did this I was in the app drawer. When I press and hold here, there are additional options for some apps.

It's day two for me and the vibration is still working. I turn the Touchpad off while I sleep, this morning I tested it and it works fine still.


----------



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> I was happy to have this workaround fix. I made this little video about it


Just watched, very nice walkthrough! Thanks for the credit, though I feel that real credit goes to the LFL creators and their app's unintended fix


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

ibanezbass said:


> Just watched, very nice walkthrough! Thanks for the credit, though I feel that real credit goes to the LFL creators and their app's unintended fix


We are an Android community and as such we communicate information and help each other out. You have done just that, helped others by sharing you're experiences. It's easy to ask questions but it takes time, thought, and consideration to answer questions & share knowledge.

I missed the comments about this in the Official nightly thread, I've got to sleep sometimes lol. I appreciate you bringing this to the attention of others. Most people won't even like your post if you've tried to help them. You're humility & helpfulness is a credit to our community.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

mputtr said:


> the problem here is that you basically say root is ok for everything (in your original comment) which it isn't. Just because it asks for root access doesn't mean it's going to be an app that will do good things. Root only means the ability to change things at the system level that is usually locked. nothing else. It doesn't print money or answer the question of life. What you do with the access is what matters.


No I said, " No need to be worried about this app asking for root access." I also said in my second post that I vet an app before downloading it by reading the comments of others who have already downloaded and run the app in question. If there were malware in an application, it would not take long before reports would surface in the comments. Not to mention the last sentence in my second post, " This particular app has over 500 thousand downloads and over 3600 reviews of which over 2000 are four or five star reviews. That kinda says not too much risk." And just for the record, one risks being infected by malware from any application they download from the Play Store, not just ones that request root access. So your premise about apps that ask for root access applies to ALL applications from the Play Store. You even missed my comment about sideloading apps. The risk of malware from doing that is hundreds of times higher than something from the PS.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Not to be rude, but that's a fairly naive statement. One of the things that differentiates the Android Market (Play Store) from the App Store is that Google places far less control on what's in it. There is some quality control, but very little. It gives developers the freedom to distribute things like root utilities or emulators. However, it also greatly increases the potential for viruses. Don't just assume that because something is in the store that it's clean.
> 
> That being said, I totally give root access to everything I download from the store.  Guess I'm a hypocrite.


Nothing rude taken. I don't think I"m being naive. All apps from any source run the risk of infecting your device with some kind of malware. And BTW, what is the APP Store? You'll notice in my second post this statement " This particular app has over 500 thousand downloads and over 3600 reviews of which over 2000 are four or five star reviews. That kinda says not too much risk." That's user applied " Quality Control" and anyone who is planning on downloading that app a way to vet the product. I don't download apps that have a lot of negative comments or very few comments. Anyone who thinks that just because an app comes from the Play Store is clean probably believes that anything they see on TV is true.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

chinkster said:


> Ehh decided to give it another try. Lovin the vibrate! Although it is quite faint, a little vibration is better than no vibration
> 
> HP Touchpad - CM9


Good for you. Check out my replies to mputtr. There is always risk when you download any app from any source, but at least on the Play Store you have a chance to read with others say before you commit. And be extremely careful with apps you get from unvetted sources.


----------



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> We are an Android community and as such we communicate information and help each other out. You have done just that, helped others by sharing you're experiences. It's easy to ask questions but it takes time, thought, and consideration to answer questions & share knowledge.
> 
> I missed the comments about this in the Official nightly thread, I've got to sleep sometimes lol. I appreciate you bringing this to the attention of others. Most people won't even like your post if you've tried to help them. You're humility & helpfulness is a credit to our community.


Anything I can do to help! Hopefully this helps the devs somehow...

Has anyone tried or got this to work on AOKP or the Unofficial Nightlies?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

jpno1 said:


> ok. now this program screwed my touchpad up. tried to clean the data and start the program again,and when i restart my tp,the status bar disappeared, no back and home bouttonsdcard disappeared too. cant uninastall the program at settings.had to reflash the rom....


Just a reminder, you should always have a nandroid backup to restore if things go wrong.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

I think I got it to work on the 4/30 nightly... my problem was that I was annoyed at the notification light blinking when the screen was off, so I disabled the No Signal notification. That killed the fix. Turning it back on, it seems to work. Going to try leaving it enabled, but with the led blinking part of the notification disabled.


----------



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

Jotokun said:


> I think I got it to work on the 4/30 nightly... my problem was that I was annoyed at the notification light blinking when the screen was off, so I disabled the No Signal notification. That killed the fix. Turning it back on, it seems to work. Going to try leaving it enabled, but with the led blinking part of the notification disabled.


Ive also noticed that annoying side effect.Not a big deal to me though, but let me know if you get it turned off without breaking the fix.

Edit: I think I fixed it.Check the direct mode box and go down and open the Main Led settings and change it to No control. Reboot to restore vibration and no sleep LED. It now only blinks with notifications. It looks like the app only works when the LED is blinking during sleep.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

ibanezbass said:


> Ive also noticed that annoying side effect.Not a big deal to me though, but let me know if you get it turned off without breaking the fix.
> 
> Edit: I think I fixed it.Check the direct mode box and go down and open the Main Led settings and change it to No control. Reboot to restore vibration and no sleep LED. It now only blinks with notifications.


That was one of the things I tried, hasn't worked for me. I'm thinking that the fact that it works may be directly related to the LED being lit.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

ibanezbass said:


> That was one of the things I tried, hasn't worked for me. I'm thinking that the fact that it works may be directly related to the LED being lit.


It is a very interesting development. If there is a direct correlation between the vibration and the blinking led, then CM9 team might be able to add a little button to enable or disable this option.


----------



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> You might want to embed my video into your original post. This thread seems to be growing in interest.
> 
> It is a very interesting development. If there is a direct correlation between the vibration and the blinking led, then CM9 team might be able to add a little button to enable or disable this option.


I just embedded it. I couldn't get it to work without the blinking LED. Seems that it works for about 3 minutes and dies. Although I did get it to work (with blinking LED of course) on the Official 4/30 build. I'm going to try to modify some drivers, if I can, to make this work without the app. Hopefully, I can make use of this C coding knowledge I have!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

ibanezbass said:


> I just embedded it. I couldn't get it to work without the blinking LED. Seems that it works for about 3 minutes and dies. Although I did get it to work (with blinking LED of course) on the Official 4/30 build. I'm going to try to modify some drivers, if I can, to make this work without the app. Hopefully, I can make use of this C coding knowledge I have!


I just saw your updated OP great work! I was also trying this out and found the same thing. I think in the past, I have noticed that the vibration would work for a few minutes and then stop all together. It seems that you are onto something here. I will be very interested to test out the results of your modifications. Good luck with your work!)


----------



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

I believe I have a theory. I believe that the light flow app is keeping the notifications "awake" per say. In a sense, it's notifying when it doesn't need to. Built in to the notification is the vibrator control. So it's keeping the driver connected to the hardware. I think that what is normally happening is, when the tablet sleeps, it's dropping the vibrator hardware connection, could be a problem with the Power Collapse. It makes sense to why it stops vibrating after you sleep the tablet for a minute or so. Somehow, the vibrator needs to stay awake, or reconnect at wake. This is all lamen terms and I don't exactly understand how it works myself and I could be completely wrong, but hit me with some feedback and I'll be researching more.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Better get used to apps asking for super user permissions as that is how a lot of them work on a rooted tablet which is exactly what you are doing by putting CM9 on it. Heck, that's half the fun.


In other words, you're simply telling them that it's ok to let programs have root access and to get used to it. 
My point was that root means nothing more than allowing access to system tools. That's all.

anyways, it seems that lightflow is a temporary workaround which works for now. Maybe the cm team can look into how they can get the vibration driver to reactivate itself.


----------



## shadow-tech (Aug 26, 2011)

root or not to root. thanks for making this thread 4 pages for no reason. lol. im very very happy with this workaround. no vibe had been driving me crazy.
running 4/22 nightly. had re intstall gapps again and wipe cache.


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Hi just press and hold, like you would on an apple device. This will bring up additional menu options. When I did this I was in the app drawer. When I press and hold here, there are additional options for some apps.
> 
> It's day two for me and the vibration is still working. I turn the Touchpad off while I sleep, this morning I tested it and it works fine still.


Holding down on the icon only brings up "edit" and "remove". When you do it in the app drawer then it just brings the icon out into the desktop. There must've been an app you installed to allow you to uninstall apple style.

Edit........
unfortunately this didn't work with the latest nightly (05/09)

HP Touchpad [05/09 Nightly] .: Tapatalk 2 :.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

He's using GO Launcher EX, that's why.


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

-TSON- said:


> He's using GO Launcher EX, that's why.


You mean with the uninstall?

HP Touchpad [05/09 Nightly] .: Tapatalk 2 :.


----------



## nypaulie (Sep 11, 2011)

ibanezbass said:


> A few days ago, I found a way to make the vibration work all the time in CM9. This has been confirmed by a few users in the official nightly thread running the official 4/22 nightly. It may or may not work on other builds, but I bet it will. Simply install Light Flow Lite from the Play Store and enable it. Your vibration should work all the time now. A reboot may be required. Hit me up with feedback if it worked or not and on which build. Enjoy!
> 
> Video Instructions, courtesy of RolandDeschain79:
> 
> ...


Thank you VERY much... I have been looking for just this information for quite a while. While I like having the vibration feedback feature not stopping once a sleep period has happened, I also like having the menu button light functioning too, even when it blinks during sleep mode as it does when running WebOS. Cool!!! Again, Thanks!!! By the way, it continues to work after having just installed the latest nightly (5/10/12).


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

I tried reinstalling it after rebooting the TP and this time it works.... weird.

HP Touchpad [05/09 Nightly] .: Tapatalk 2 :.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jr_Boogaloo said:


> He's using GO Launcher EX, that's why.


Oh right! I forgot to mention that I am using a launcher, Thanks -TSON-. Sometimes I forget that not everyone is using them. Sorry about that, here is a video about using Launchers


----------



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

Jr_Boogaloo said:


> I tried reinstalling it after rebooting the TP and this time it works.... weird.
> 
> HP Touchpad [05/09 Nightly] .: Tapatalk 2 :.


It happens sometimes. The fix is also unstable in the Official 5/7. Works for hours then will fail until reboot. I'm still researching a permanent fix.


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> It happens sometimes. The fix is also unstable in the Official 5/7. Works for hours then will fail until reboot. I'm still researching a permanent fix.


Yea... Im on 05/09 nightly and it stopped working after exiting a game. Haven't tested if it's all games or just that specific game. Other than that it works pretty good.

HP Touchpad [05/09 Nightly] .: Tapatalk 2 :.


----------



## nypaulie (Sep 11, 2011)

After flashing the 5/13/12 nightly I found I had lost the vibration, but a reboot brought it back and kept it even after sleeping. Anyone experience this?


----------



## pattyland (Apr 18, 2012)

*misunderstood the post, sorry*


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

This might have made it to the 5/13 morning build : http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/15899/ -- looks like a vibe fix...


----------



## chinkster (Dec 18, 2011)

Yup I think the vibration is fixed with 5/13 nightly

HP Touchpad - CM9


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

Lothinator said:


> This might have made it to the 5/13 morning build : http://review.cyanog....com/#/c/15899/ -- looks like a vibe fix...


Yes, that should be the permanent fix.


----------



## ibanezbass (Mar 15, 2012)

Well it seems that this fix is no longer necessary! Thanks to all for the feedback! And thanks to jcsullins for the permanent fix


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

ibanezbass said:


> Well it seems that this fix is no longer necessary! Thanks to all for the feedback! And thanks to jcsullins for the permanent fix


Great to hear a fix has been included in the nighties. Thanks to jcsullins for adding the fix and to Ibanezbass for bringing this temporary fix to everyone's attention. Great work people, thank you


----------



## nypaulie (Sep 11, 2011)

Many thanks for giving us the vibe-feedback workaround! Now that it is included in the nightlies I uninstalled Light Flow Lite, but I have to admit I was one who actually liked seeing the menu button light come alive again. I am considering re-installing LFL and wonder if it will cause any conflict. Anyone have a thought about this?

[added later] Since I did not get any responses saying using LFL might cause trouble with the new nightly-fixed vibe I went ahead and reinstalled it. My menu light is back winking at me. Cool! Note: no probs noted yet.


----------



## Tech264 (May 17, 2012)

I just did a complete re-install of CM9 on my touchpad and I did not have vibration on my keyboard during the gmail setup. Once I rebooted I applied the latest 5/17/12 nightly I still do not have the vibration on the touchpad and it's even checked on the settings. I remember before I did the Light Flow installation my touch keyboard still did not vibrate. Just a heads up. Would love to get it working though.


----------

